# GTX 1180 Ti Fake leak



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2018)

https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce...-2-5ghz-clock-titan-crushing-performance/amp/

Im all for april fools but this is retarded xD





this is how gpu-z works and also how device id works
the highest letter allocated in a device ID is F
and when gpu-z isnt updated to support a gpu the gpu slot says the device ID. (GT102) slot


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 1, 2018)

Not bad. This was something I found today. It's a good April 1 joke.
http://www.game-debate.com/news/248...bat-rising-costs-of-gpus-due-to-crypto-demand


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 1, 2018)

How about a little more info culled from your leak so we can decide if its worth a click/laugh


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> How about a little more info culled from your leak so we can decide if its worth a click/laugh


im not a news editor, but i gave the specs


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 1, 2018)

Hmm lets see. 10752 cuda cores while Titan V only has 5120, 32 GB vram and Titan V only has 12 GB vram, 2.5 GHz oc boost clock, 1024 GB/s transfer speed and $649 US price point. Jep thats totally legit...

Just all those cuda cores screams fake from a long distance


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce...-2-5ghz-clock-titan-crushing-performance/amp/
> 
> Im all for april fools but this is retarded xD
> View attachment 99159
> ...


The problem with those specs is that they don't make any sense. 384bit memory would result in multiples/powers of 3 not 2. Therefore it would make much more sense for it to have 36GB instead of 32GB. And 10752 USC's at 2.2ghz? Not unless it's on a 5nm lith.. Part of want makes April-Fools jokes so fun is if they're just this side of plausible and credible.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> The problem with those specs is that they don't make any sense. 384bit memory would result in multiples/powers of 3 not 2. Therefore it would make much more sense for it to have 36GB instead of 32GB. And 10752 USC's at 2.2ghz? Not unless it's on a 5nm lith.. Part of want makes April-Fools jokes so fun is if they're just this side of plausible and credible.


yeah i was just pointing out the instant fakes, and device IDs dont lie.. thats what ive learned doing the gpu database.. so that alone debunks this entire thing.


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 1, 2018)

Texture fillrate ...  1337, i see what you did there


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 2, 2018)

i know right xD


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 2, 2018)

They didn't even try to make sense of it.
384BIT bus for 32GB. They could at least try and match it better with something like 24GB


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 2, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> They didn't even try to make sense of it.
> 384BIT bus for 32GB. They could at least try and match it better with something like 24GB


Yea they didnt think it through


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2018)

Totally legit 

https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce...ores-2-5ghz-clock-titan-crushing-performance/






> The service costs $69 a month and users are required to sign up for a year before they can purchase a GTX 1180 Ti. To activate your subsrcription you’re required to attend a two week hardware re-education course at NVIDIA’s headquarters in Santa Clara California, as well as take a full biometric scan and provide a DNA sample. As soon as your subsrciption expires your GTX 1180 Ti will be deactivated and you will need to renew your subscription and ship another DNA sample to NVIDIA to have your subscription re-verfified
> 
> GeForce Edge is another service that the company is introducing with the 1180 Ti and it comes in three tiers. Tier 3 unlocks the boost clock functionality of your GTX 1180 Ti, Tier 2 unlocks half the GDDR6 memory on your card while Tier 1 unlocks half of the ROPs on your card. Each tier costs $29.99 a month. Then there’s the GeForce Edge Plus subscription which unlocks all the hardware on your card and costs $69 a month.
> Without GeForce Edge the GTX 1180 Ti will only have access to have its memory, half its ROPs and no boost functionality.
> ...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 2, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Totally legit
> 
> https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce...ores-2-5ghz-clock-titan-crushing-performance/
> 
> View attachment 99199


The monthly thing is not impossible, appreciate what you have


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> The monthly thing is not impossible, appreciate what you have



Especially the NVdia brainwashing part... and quite possibly a subscription service for driver updates.  I"m sure they've seriously talked about the latter.

What got me going is the Half Life 3 part


----------



## peche (Apr 2, 2018)

Sasqui said:


>


HL3 4K, well thats infamous indeed,


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 3, 2018)

Bit like the Canis pr peice/leak on wccf 10000  shader dual gpu on interposer, about AMD's next card ,i can't see them dropping their 4096 core methodology and two times that is not 10000+, damn April 1st.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yeah i was just pointing out the instant fakes, and device IDs dont lie.. thats what ive learned doing the gpu database.. so that alone debunks this entire thing.


Fair enough. I know it was a joke. No worries.


----------

